# wtf is wrong with people?



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

well i got done at the gym this afternoon headed to our academy waiting on someone and i get a call from my wife who said she had just left wal mart and had someone escorted out of there earlier. so what happened was her and my 2 yr old were getting things for my lil girls 2nd b day sat and said there was a 30 some odd year old man approach them commenting on how pretty my lil girl was (normal people do it all the time) but she said this guy just went on saying how adorable she was, she had pretty eyes, pretty hair while running his hands through it, pretty legs while toching her legs and continued following them around the store. so after a few choice words and a threat on this mans life with a pistol he still continued stalking them so she headed up to the customer service desk and had him escorted out. all i can say is if i was there there woulda been a scene made and clean up on isle 15. and my cop buddies that were standing beside me that i relayed the story to had just agreed with me and said theyd do it to if not kill the guy. so i know it wouldnt have happened if i was there but still i wish i was cause i know id get away with tearing into that guy with no remourse on him nor reprecusions for me. what is wrong with people SHES 2 YEARS OLD thats f****** sick


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

wow thats totally disgusting sorry to hear that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...there's one that needs planting... Keep a sharp eye out. Some of these guys follow people home.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That is f***** up man the cops friends of yours should have a look at the cameras there and run his picture to see if he has any pryors then they could watch him and nail his a**.I have a 2 1/2 year old girl too and thats all people say is how cute she but thats way to scary to hear that i would have killed him too. :rocketwhore:


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

def told her to keep an eye out for someone following her and there hasnt been any vehicles coming up my driveway since i been home, and theres no way someone could tell if i or anyone is at my house cause im way in the boonies and a 1/4 mile off the rd. so the only way you get away with coming in my driveway is if i know you. h*** ive had a gun in my hand when answering the door to 2 preachers that i didnt know til they introduced thereselves.

as far as having my buddies look into the feed i could have any of them look into it (cops round here look out for firemen) but id have to be there to point them out and i dont know how far back walmarts feed is cause i dont think they record anymore. dunno though. but i would do that if the earliest day that i could do it wouldnt be sun.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

if that was me i woulda took him into the toy isle grabbed a baseball bat and beat the sh*t outta him!!!!!! i cant believe wat that guy did, ppl like that dont even deserve to live!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

And you don't live far from me either. Hell my wife was there yesterday seeing the doctor. She is packin, but will she use it?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

glade your family is ok, and yes there would have been a clean up on isle 15


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Boy in alot of ways this situation was while freightning to your family, might be a blessing. Now before you beat my a**, here are my thoughts. This guy was right up front in front of everybody! It's the guy that lurks around and does not make contact until his chosen time that would be even more scary. And they are out there, the sick bastids! I'm glad that everybody is ok, but now you must be even more vigilant watching your six! As for shooting this sick individual, I would of had way more fun hurting him badly if he didn't back off! Amazingly even prison populations don't tolerate child molesters. So sending him there might have been even more fun. Needless to say you killing this piece of c**p might have turned your life upside down in a jury trial!

Stay alert guy!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not that far from you either , an would like to get ahold of a pervert , i have a 2yr old grand dauther, she is a charmer ,i would not want to be the one to try something with her , as all i got is time to hunt there a-s down ,an put some ******* justice on them, stay alert , an have your wife practice up with that shooter. i just got back from ark. at my mothers house took her a colt 32 hammerless to replace the 1911 i had left with her (to much gun for a 76yr old). had her practice with it every day till she got use to the gun an felt good with it.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I know we have tried to hang out a few times Buckley but r schedules r contradicting but Just say the word and ill help ya find this guy


----------



## tsirwin (Jun 5, 2011)

There are other uses for the 36" JAWS other than auto extrication

stay safe brother


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nah down here in that situation i woulda been left alone or atleast not served much time but no i wouldnt have killed him that was my wife that threatened him with a gun me im much more twisted in the head lol my parents and wife think im sometimes sick. Lol id slowly but surely tourcher the poor ba***** until he forgot the were children all around, but i have let it get to me enough that when i get off in the morn i will be goin by walmart to see if i can get footage or a pic so i can get a background chek and an address cause my cops buds said if hes hittin on a 2 yr old he prob has prior accounts


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would def. beat his perverted azz!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

like Charlie said take a big tall tree and a short peice of rope that would thin those pervs out we have a 9 yr old girl and i would go all stupid on somebody over her


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm surprised your cop friends didn't tell you to file charges on this POS or at least make a police report. It may give us all a warm fuzzy feeling to sit here and type out what we'd do to this guy if we ever got our hands on him but in real life, you need to go after this guy. Demand Wal Mart release the security film to you. File a police report. If you let this slide and two weeks from now some child comes up beaten, raped and murdered by this same POS, you'll live with that the rest of your life.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something similar happened in my familys life 20 or so years ago. Suffice it to say Airman first class Eric Ennis removed the back of his head with a shotgun before it ever went to trial.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Congrat on being blessed with a cute little girl. Not everyone is so lucky. Buuuutt... That guy ( if he can even be considered that ) is discusting and should be executed buy a fireing squad of fist and feet! I gota give wally world credit cause they are great when it comes to a customers saftey. We had some people threatening us over a parking spot. ( How lame) They saw the comotion escorted the people out. We then finished our shopping an hr later. When we started to approach the door, literally a dozen walmart employees surounded us and escorted us to our car, helped us put our groceries in. Then waited for us to leave. All while keeping an eye out for those other guy. They dont mess around when it comes to your saftey, especially kids. I would have flipped as soon as he touched her. Makeing a comment is one thing...:nutkick:
The green face is your wife LMAO...


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

IBBruin said:


> I'm surprised your cop friends didn't tell you to file charges on this POS or at least make a police report. It may give us all a warm fuzzy feeling to sit here and type out what we'd do to this guy if we ever got our hands on him but in real life, you need to go after this guy. Demand Wal Mart release the security film to you. File a police report. If you let this slide and two weeks from now some child comes up beaten, raped and murdered by this same POS, you'll live with that the rest of your life.


 
Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let the cops find this POS!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

people like need a bullet in the head thats how i feel about those type of people


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

IBBruin said:


> Something similar happened in my familys life 20 or so years ago. Suffice it to say Airman first class Eric Ennis removed the back of his head with a shotgun before it ever went to trial.


Exactly the way people like that should be dealt with.


----------

